# GERD and other questions



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I still need to go get my nodules checked. I am making an appt with ENT asap, but I have now noticed more heartburn than usual.

I thought it was the nodules that were causing me trouble. Now what I am curious about is could the nodules be causing the GERD symptoms? Could they be making pressing on something to cause the symptoms?

I have read that the lump could be from GERD, but the lump I feel IS where they found the nodules. Just looking for some opinions. In short I have not been diagnosed with anything yet and I am going crazy trying to decide where to go next.

Also, has anyone here suffered from Aphasia? I have been saying the most ridiculous things. Last week I told me daughter she could stay up earlier, put her lawn chair on the couch and watch the fireworks outside. I meant to say she can put her lawn chair on the PORCH. I have difficulty remembering names for things and have read that this while a symptom for several things, is also a symptom of thyroid disease.

I hope a doctor can help me soon. Thanks for listening.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

One thing is for sure: perfectly normal people, when preoccupied with plenty, say and do the strangest things.

I remember pouring orange juice in the dog's water bowl. And then the time I washed the floor with Cascade.

And then there are the countless occasions when I started a sentence on one topic and ended it with a totally irrelevant topic.

So one wonders if there's "stuff" going on in your everyday life that has you stressed....causing the GERD and causing the word jumble.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

CA-Lynn,

While all that is true, including the stress-everything has just become really slow, really painful this stuff happens on a regular basis now. I cannot remember anything at all. I cannot recall names of things. The stress may have triggered something too. I have never not had some sort of issues. I never got normal things, I have always gotten out of the ordinary. LOL!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

If it's really bothersome then call the nearest medical school and set up an appointment with a neuroendocrinologist.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Why a neuroendocrinologist?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> And then the time I washed the floor with Cascade.


Was it nice and shiny? 

Neuroendocrinologist is not a bad idea.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Octavia-

Why?


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I have read many hypo and hyper people with the same issues. Forgetfulness, pain, acid reflux, etc.

Just not sure if the feeling in my neck is the nodules or if I have GERD. And if I do have GERD, is it related to, in spite of, or because of a thyroid nodule. I cannot seem to get diagnosed with anything. Been tested up, down and sideways, everything always comes out in normal range. I would think the nodules should at least me MONITORED! I was told they were there. That the one that was 9mm was smaller than a pin head and that was it. Just can't believe it is all stress related.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

LOL Believe it or not, the Cascade worked really well, though a bit tedious to clean off the floor.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

The neuroendocrinologist will look at the possibility of something happening in your brain that may (or may not) be connected to endocrine activity. If I were having a lot of memory issues and verbalization issues, and I was fairly certain they weren't stress-related, I would probably want to have my brain examined to be sure I wasn't dealing with a tumor or something like that.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Went to ENT. I didn't bring any previous labs with me, because they tend to ignore me and focus on the old info.

Not sure what I think...First she told me I would not have symptoms from 9mm nodule like difficulty swallowing and having it be annoying. Then she told me unless it was cancerous, they wouldn't come out anyway.

When she palpitated my neck, the doctor said she felt the nodule. I told her it was annoying me. She said that she knew 80% of people had nodules.

After that she checked me for acid reflux as I have been having a bit of that. She said she would look. When she looked she found a slight case of it. Then she prescribed Omnezoprole. She told me that the lumpy feeling would probably go away-even though she felt the nodule in the exact spot! Then she asked when I had the last ultrasound and I told her 8 months ago. She gave me a prescription for another u/s and a biopsy if needed. I really hope that they can do the biopsy and find evidence of Hashi's or something. Then maybe I can get treatment.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

That's good that you'll be getting another ultrasound. I would not be surprised if that nodule has grown since your last ultrasound, and that's what's causing the discomfort.

I know we're all different, but I've had GERD my entire adult life, and it never gave me the kind of neck discomfort I had with my thyroid nodules. Just an FYI.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Just curious, what kind of symptoms do people with GERD typically have? An ENT told me last week I have evidence of acid reflux and wants me to take Prilosec, but I swear I've never felt any symptoms of it. I'm hesitant to add yet another medication to my pill box when I don't feel like I've had any noticeable troubles from it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

jenny v said:


> Just curious, what kind of symptoms do people with GERD typically have? An ENT told me last week I have evidence of acid reflux and wants me to take Prilosec, but I swear I've never felt any symptoms of it. I'm hesitant to add yet another medication to my pill box when I don't feel like I've had any noticeable troubles from it.


Heartburn, nausea, burping/belching primarily. Sometimes a tightness in the chest.

It bothers some people worse than others, so some, like you, don't really "notice" the symptoms. But it may still be very important to treat it, as years and years of acid coming back up through the esophagus can become a risk factor for esophageal cancer down the road...and that is not a nice cancer to get (not that any of them are).


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Thanks for the info, Octavia!

It's crazy, but I've never had any of those symptoms (which I guess I should be grateful for!). I'm seeing a new endo on Friday and a new internist next Wednesday, so I'm going to hold off on starting the Prilosec until I see them and see what they think.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

jenny v said:


> Thanks for the info, Octavia!
> 
> It's crazy, but I've never had any of those symptoms (which I guess I should be grateful for!). I'm seeing a new endo on Friday and a new internist next Wednesday, so I'm going to hold off on starting the Prilosec until I see them and see what they think.


That sounds like a good plan. If you do have a problem, a few more days isn't going to hurt, and if you don't have a problem, then you can avoid the Prilosec altogether!


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Those of us with autoimmune arthritis take drugs that cause GERD, so as a precautionary measure we're prescribed anti-GERD drugs. I take Aciphex.....and have for a good 10 years or so.

I've never felt swelling in the thyroid area as a result of GERD. Typically any discomfort is from the heart area to below the neck. But the symptoms Octavia described are right on.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> I've never felt swelling in the thyroid area as a result of GERD.


Agree. When mine is acting up, I do sometimes get a "lump in the throat" feeling, but it feels entirely different from a "pressing thyroid/nodule" feeling. The GERD feeling is very central/internal, whereas the thyroid feeling is more like something pressing from the outside, if that makes sense.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Octavia,

I feel the same way. I have had reflux in one form or another since I was about 18. Where the ENT pressed on my neck is where I was found to have the nodules as shown by the first ultrasound. So what antacids will shrink the nodules? The doctor told me that the nodule is too small to cause me all of my trouble. But she can feel it on the outside? She is the first to be able to do so. I agree that it most likely has grown.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

CA-Lynn said:


> LOL Believe it or not, the Cascade worked really well, though a bit tedious to clean off the floor.


Better to put Cascade on the floor than Mr. Clean in the dishwasher! :anim_63:

For as crazy as I am now, I was a hundred times worse before my surgery! My sister's name is Lynn - my daughter's name is Denise...for weeks I kept calling my daughter Lynn, and I couldn't seem to control myself!!

One afternoon I started out to walk my dog and sprayed "No Go" doggy repellant on my legs instead of Off mosquito spray.

I came close to spraying my hair with Glade!!

I've had problems with acid reflux for many years and then more recently a gnawing, burning sensation in my stomach. I've found wonderful relief with a probiotic. I've used Sustenex in capsule form, then a rather tasty chewable and also another brand (can't recall the name but it was in the refrigerator at the health food store) that was in lozenge form and dissolved in my mouth. The chewable Sustenex is my favorite.

I've had several prescriptions for acid reflux and every OTC product and I really have been surprised about the probiotics.


----------



## I DClaire (Jul 31, 2011)

sleepylady said:


> Octavia,
> 
> I feel the same way. I have had reflux in one form or another since I was about 18. Where the ENT pressed on my neck is where I was found to have the nodules as shown by the first ultrasound. So what antacids will shrink the nodules? The doctor told me that the nodule is too small to cause me all of my trouble. But she can feel it on the outside? She is the first to be able to do so. I agree that it most likely has grown.


Future ultrasounds will indicate exactly how much a nodule grows AND if any new nodules come along. I started out with one - I guess maybe 3 years later I had many, the old ones were growing and new ones were developing.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

So Octavia,

You were that messed up before your thyroid surgery?

Well the U/S appointment is in 10 days or so.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Well, I've had acid reflux for as long as I can remember (25+ years). My thyroid issues were "solved" pretty quickly from the time I first saw the nodule. In hindsight, I probably didn't notice some of the tightness the nodule/tumor was causing because I was kind of used to my throat not feeling exactly right due to the GERD.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Amazing how you can get used to symptoms. I have several autoimmune arthritis diseases and one thing those of us with RA learn is to just deal with it as best as we can. If we go into "flare mode" then a lot of joints can be really painful.....then once it's resolved, if one joint is painful, we may not think much of it, whereas someone else would be screaming bloody murder.

But yes...you can live with a symptom for a long time and just create a "new normal."


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes...and sometimes things happen so gradually or so slowly, you don't even notice until it becomes a bigger deal.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

More questions.

Very hoarse lately. UfS appt next Monday. I am on 40 mf if Omeprazole.
Is it more common for the hoarseness to be from the acid or thyroid? How likely acid is from thyroid problem.

Also, does anyone know about LPR?


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My experience tells me that it's more common for the hoarseness to be caused by an enlarged thyroid or nodule. But it is possible to be hoarse from acid. Another possibility is that you are getting sick.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks Octavia. I don't think it is the sick part as it has been going on for months. I am just trying to not seem as though I am stuck on a thyroid diagnosis. Although, I truly believe that sooner or later I will be diagnosed with a thyroid problem.

My head spins with this stuff and knowing more than the physicians doesn't help.

Thanks for being my sounding board again!

I can't wait for the ultrasound and hopefully a biopsy.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I understand. Theoretically, the ultrasound technician shouldn't tell you anything, but you may be able to get some information out of him or her while it's happening if you ask super-nicely. It's worth a try.

When you look at your neck in the mirror, do you see anything that seems "off"? (I could clearly see a lump right in the front. Some say their neck looks enlarged or uneven.)


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I think I do see something "off". The right side of my neck seems to have a slight bulge. Nothing huge mind you.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yeah...I think your instinct and persistance are going to pay off. Of course, I don't wish thyroid issues on you, but we really do know our bodies.

Try not to worry. You've got the ball rolling, and that's what counts. You'll have answers before you know it, but it will take some time. You are definitely moving in the right direction.

:hugs:


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks again!

I am very persistent!


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Had ultrasound. One nodule 7mm. Maybe another where I feel everything, but no distinct borders. That is a bit over a cm. Any thoughts on this? Tech said maybe a nodule, maybe not???


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

10 mm = 1 cm so that's a bit *under* a centimeter, which is usually the smallest they will biopsy.

It's hard to say until you get the full u/s result. Nodules are common, but you want to be alert to language like complex, solid, vascular, etc...


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

CA-Lynn said:


> Amazing how you can get used to symptoms. I have several autoimmune arthritis diseases and one thing those of us with RA learn is to just deal with it as best as we can. If we go into "flare mode" then a lot of joints can be really painful.....then once it's resolved, if one joint is painful, we may not think much of it, whereas someone else would be screaming bloody murder.
> 
> But yes...you can live with a symptom for a long time and just create a "new normal."


I wish it weren't so but TRUER WORDS WERE NEVER SPOKEN!! Our pain and suffering tolerance in fact reaches new heights.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Andros,

No I have 2. One is 7mm, the other thing is just over 1cm with irregular borders.


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I have read that gerd can be another side affect of a malfunctioning thyroid. Lately, I have been seeing a lot about everything starting in your "gut." Not sure what all that entails as I haven't done a lot of reading on it (can't seem to keep any focus right now) but my gut has been crappy for quite a few years. When my gerd was bad and I wasn't on medication for it, I felt like everything got stuck at the top of my throat and swallowing was very difficult. An endoscopy would help tell you if the gerd is affecting you in that regard.

When I was at my worst place with my thyroid issues, I would start a sentence and forget what I was saying half-way through and just stop and ask the person I was talking to what I was saying. Luckily, it was someone that has known me for many years and knew I was having health issues. I would also find myself at a loss for the word I was looking for a lot and yes, even used the wrong word a couple of times. That was right before my surgery so may have been related to the stress I was feeling over the surgery or to the thyroid problems, not completely sure.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks DonnaK.

It isn't a stuck feeling exactly. It is hard to explain. The feeling is always there, as if something is just sitting in my throat area. When I eat, it just feels as though whatever I am trying to swallow can't get past the lump.

I have taken the medicine now for over 2 weeks and the lump is still there. Not surprisingly to me, because I think my acid reflux and constipation are related to everything else going on.

Your symptoms sound like me.

What exactly was your story? If you posted already, sorry but I either missed it or forgot reading it!


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I've had acid reflux for quite a few years. Over those years other things started showing up and the doc just kept treating each as individual things - weight gain, high blood pressure, high tryglicerides, high LDL, headaches, muscle spasms - I was on a ton of medications. Then I had chest pains a couple of times and was sent to the ER. The second time when my heart checked out fine they did a scan on my lungs and they found a nodule. The nodule was big enough they wanted to take out the right lobe when the FNA came back inconclusive, but I put it off for a year and a half. Then I started getting air hunger, worsening muscle spasms, major difficulty swallowing, extreme fatigue, panic attacks and finally had another ultrasound. They found my left lobe had grown past my clavicle and was strangling my esophagus. At that point I had no choice but to have my thyroid removed. That was about five weeks ago. I am now in major hypo hell as some would call it. Waiting for an increase in meds that will take another four weeks to kick in and probably still won't be enough and will have to increase again, blah...blah...blah.....today was a really bad day and I have felt as if I just can't take another several months working up to my optimal dose.

Sorry for the last part, I'm just feeling really horrible right now.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear all of that!

I have so many symptoms that the doctors tell me since the blood tests are all "normal" there is no way I could have a thyroid problem. The DO told me that my blood tests should be off the charts with the way I feel.

I have headaches, muscle and joint pain, extreme fatigue, hearing loss, memory issues, lump in throat, muscle weakness, hair shedding etc.. I gained 10 pounds without trying a few years ago. I was even exercising. Now recently, I have lost the weight out of nowhere.

In January, I went to the hospital with chest pains. They did heart tests and gave a chest x-ray. Then they figured it was GERD or something. I didn't think it then and I don't think it now.

I am now waiting to see if the "thing" in my throat is a nodule or not. If so, it is a little over a cm, so they will biopsy. I don't want cancer, but I would like to feel better than I have in the last 1 1/2 years.

Everyone thinks it is in my head.


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

I got the same response when my labs were run. "they are in the normal range so....." I guess the nodule got their interest though. Then when the left lobe grew so much they knew it was my thyroid. It's a shame it takes something like that to be taken seriously and actually treated for your symptoms.

I had the same thing happen with my weight and believe I was swinging from hypo to hyper. It was like I would get a good large shot that would make me hyper and then my thyroid wouldn't work again until my levels were so low I had all the awful hypo symptoms and it would give me another big shot. Of course, whenever my bloods were done, I was likely in the middle of the cycle and they came back fairly normal so I wasn't getting anywhere at that point.

I really hope you get some help and relief soon. I can definitely relate.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks DonnaK. I hope you feel better soon.

I do have the one nodule, but it is only a measley 7mm! I still can't understand how nodules that are 7mm in a lobe that is only 4cm are "too small" Maybe not a large goiter, but that is almost the size of a bullet.


----------



## DonnaK (Mar 22, 2011)

Yeah, one ENT told me that when they hit 1.5 cm and are inconclusive she likes to take them out to be safe. My first cat scan showed the nodule at 3 cm then the ultrasound showed 1.5 cm and the weirdest thing of all was when I had the last cat scan to see how far down the left lobe went, the result came back with that nodule on the right practically gone. For a second I thought the ENT was going to suggest we could leave that side, but before he even had a chance to go there I quickly and determinedly told him I wanted the whole stinking thing out. And he was okay with that.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

Doctor called today with results.

Nodule 1.1 cm hypoechoic. She said there were no other identifying words(we will see when I get a copy. She is writing a script for FNA, but said they may not biopsy as it is so small. She still said I shouldn't be feeling it. When I told her maybe a biopsy could also confirm an autoimmune thyroid problem, she said no, that is only determined by bloodtests. So sick of these doctors.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

sleepylady said:


> Doctor called today with results.
> 
> Nodule 1.1 cm hypoechoic. She said there were no other identifying words(we will see when I get a copy. She is writing a script for FNA, but said they may not biopsy as it is so small. She still said I shouldn't be feeling it. When I told her maybe a biopsy could also confirm an autoimmune thyroid problem, she said no, that is only determined by bloodtests. So sick of these doctors.


Oh, brother! For one thing; FNA could determine if you have Hashimoto's or not because the truth is, that is the only definitive test. The other is guessing albeit based on experience and observation but it is still guessing.

Here is info on that.

Histologic diagnosis of Hashimoto's
http://emedicine.medscape.com/article/120937-diagnosis

Hashimoto's Hurthle cells
http://www.pathconsultddx.com/pathCon/diagnosis?pii=S1559-8675(06)71549-2

And...........................you feel what you feel.

Also, ultra-sounds are good but they do have limitations.
Ultra-sound limitations http://www.radiologyinfo.org/en/info.cfm?pg=us-thyroid


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

I knew you would pipe up Andros. I was thinking of you when I said it. She is so hung up that I shouldn't be feeling it as it is too small. I think I will have her swallow a bullet and see how she feels

Not sure where to turn now. Have to call for biopsy.


----------



## sleepylady (Mar 18, 2012)

FNA w/ultrasound guidance scheduled for Aug 22nd at 9am


----------

